# Zeitverzögerung mit java



## marcel2 (11. Nov 2006)

Ich suche einen Java-Befehl, der das gleiche bewirkt wie der Javascript-Befehl "setTimeOut()" !!!
Kennt ihr einen, der das tut?
Danke im Vorraus!!!!


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2006)

Du meinst, dass dein Programm für einige Zeit "schläft"?

Das funktioniert hiermit:

```
try {
         Thread.sleep(***5000***);
      } catch (InterruptedException e) {
         //nichts
      }
```


Und hier(***) kannst du die Zeit in Millisekunden eintragen.


----------



## marcel2 (11. Nov 2006)

mit dem compilieren hats geklappt,
in der status leiste bei IE steht aber "Fehler beim Laden des Applets..."!!!


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;

class Text extends Applet
{
	String Txt = "Willkommen!";
	public void paint ( Graphics T )
	{
	   setBackground ( Color.blue );
                     try
                     {
                        Thread.sleep ( 5000 ); 
                     }
                     catch ( InterruptedException e )
 	   {
	   }
	   T.drawString ( Txt, 0, 0 );
	}
}
```

in der HTML-Datei:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<applet width="300" height="200" code="Text.class">
  Ihr Browser unterstütz kein Java.</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

 ???:L


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2006)

Das untere is aber JavaScript...
Und wenn der wirklich meldet, das dein Browser Java nich unterstützt, dann wird er das auch nicht tun. Leg dir Firefox zu!


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das untere is aber JavaScript...
> Und wenn der wirklich meldet, das dein Browser Java nich unterstützt, dann wird er das auch nicht tun. Leg dir Firefox zu!


 :lol: 

@marcel2
Schau dir mal an ob's Exceptions in der Java Konsole gibt.


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2006)

ja, eigentlich müssts die schon geben.


----------

